# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Komplimenti më i bukur që ju kanë bërë?

## fjollita

cili eshte kkomplimenti me i bukur qe ju kane ber ndonjehere?

une per vete kur nuk do ta harroj at frazen e XxXxX "ti je perfekte ...my darling"

----------


## BaBa

*Ma ngjit dhe mua Gripin te hanksha syte*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ooooo

nje te re sot
jetoj ne greqi e sot shkova ne nje zyre per te huaj (ke alodhaponi)
Nja dy cuna, nga ato qe e heqin veten per omogjenis medemek, e qe nuk e flisnim mire greqishten thone
-j'afto agapai ego eladha, orea elenidha(prandaj dua une greqi, greke e bukur).... Nuk e zgjata shkova aty ku kisha pune e dola per dy min
Keto te dy prap
- elenidha sigura, agapai ego elladha (greke e sigurt, dashuroj une greki)
U ktheva  e nga surrati (plus nga aksenti i gjuhes) u binda qe ishin shqiptare e u them ne shqip
-Mire beni te agapai (dashuron) shqiperine se une jam shqiptare...
Plasi nje e qeshur qe o zot o zot

Sigurisht qe nuk e mora per kompliment, po kam qeshur me lot me surretrit e atyre kur u fola ne shqip, plus qe u bene rezil se ishte salla plot

----------


## BaBa

Ajde  ooooo zilevis na sagapo kamia albano jati ?  :perqeshje: 


Po Ne Shqiptaret per komplimente  jemi nr  1 moj dreq  :ngerdheshje: 

Per Cdo  Gje Nr 1 jemi   :shkelje syri:

----------


## ooooo

> Ajde  ooooo zilevis na sagapo kamia albano jati ? 
> 
> 
> Po Ne Shqiptaret per komplimente  jemi nr  1 moj dreq 
> 
> Per Cdo  Gje Nr 1 jemi


hahahaha, sidomos ju shqiptaret nga elbasani :pa dhembe:  
p.s ma perkthe pak ate tekstin greqish se  une nuk po marr vesh ca do te thush
-je xheloze te dashuroj ndonje shqiptar pse?

----------


## BaBa

ooooo lol  mi mu kanis emena  tetia den exis mono esi na milas elenika .

Sa e zonja qenke per perkthyse ajde e pa pame je  :ngerdheshje: 

OF *BaB-ELBaSaNi* qe vajzat per i ballakume te shqyjne ne mes  :perqeshje:

----------


## ooooo

> ooooo lol  mi mu kanis emena  tetia den exis mono esi na milas elenika .
> 
> Sa e zonja qenke per perkthyse ajde e pa pame je 
> 
> OF *BaB-ELBaSaNi* qe vajzat per i ballakume te shqyjne ne mes


hahahahahaha, te ngordh une per elenika- te e  tua, hahahahah
po ato qe nuk i hare embelsirat si ja bejne, hahahahahah

----------


## BaBa

ooooo ja ti prsh nqs se nuk ha embelsirat tjap nai limontos  :perqeshje: 


Pse mos do te shkruaj greqisht si greket jo moj dreq se sjam nga ato une qe i zbukuroj grekeve shkronjat dhe kaq boll e kan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eraaa

Akoma per fjale boshe dhe falco hapni teme juve. lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Akoma per fjale boshe dhe falco hapni teme juve. lol


ja ti meqe jeshe ne shqiperi,

c'kompliment zemre te kane bere?

----------


## Visage

boh vallai s'i mbaj mend dot te gjitha qe te jem ne gjendje t'i klasifikoj pasi s'u ve dhe shume rendesi

por ja nje te fresket qe dje ... te gjithe ju sybukurat keni ikur jashte shtetit ..... kam qeshur shume me kete  :pa dhembe:

----------


## RaPSouL

Visage une ta kom bo kompliment me te mire  moj trego  tash plzz  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Visage

loooool o yllo ai eshte sekret per mua e per ty jo per gjithe gazeten  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Ok de ja do e fshi ate postim qe te mos e sheh kush  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Visage

ahahahaahahahaha po jo ore se do e lexoj ndoiher qe te me rritet icik hunda se me eshte zvogeluar keto kohet e fundit lol  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

OK yvi si te thuash  :shkelje syri: 

PR: Eja ne chat se te kerkoj ma shpejt se te pres  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

Mua para dy ditesh me moren ne cel me privat  dhe nje ze femre qe nuk arita ta njoh me tha; - Te henksha by*then.
Ngela i habitur.
Thua te jete kompliment ?

----------


## Visage

Nuk futem dot tashi jo se kam i qerre me msime madje shume ndejta ketu po me pelqeu muhabeti lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eraaa

> ja ti meqe jeshe ne shqiperi,
> 
> c'kompliment zemre te kane bere?


Lol disa flisnin neper dhembe nuk i kuptoja, ndersa ato qe kishin volumin e larte flisnin nr shumes, so perfundimisht s'mora vesh gjo :ngerdheshje: 

By the way, E more pshendetjen qe te bera tek nje emision i mengjesit qe e jepte BBF ?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## RaPSouL

Ok suksese ne mesime sepse edhe une do iki me msu icik  :buzeqeshje:

----------

